# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Кто хочет со мной встречаться???? :)

## Ваня :)

И хоть я чемпион по созданию тем в разделе "Ты не один...", но у вас есть эксклюзивная возможность! Потому что в интернете я присутствую только(!) здесь!!!! Больше вы меня нигде не найдете!!!!

Берите, пока я есть!!!!  :Smile:  У меня куча достоинств. 8)

----------


## Ваня :)

Блин... Как-то я не так назвал тему... А теперь не отредактируешь...

Надо было назвать "Кто хочет встречаться с хикки?" Или "с хорошим хикки". Или "с очень хорошим хикки". Как-то, чтоб не напугать, но и, типа, показать, что не совсем лабух. И ещё намекнуть как-то на историю своей жизни...

Короче, фиг ты все в заголовок вложишь... :/

Вот тут все пишут: "Ищу друзей". И им сразу кучу сообщений присылают. Два слова - и сразу куча сообщений! А я тут страдаю 2 года и получил одно сообщение... Одно! От несчастной разведенной IT-шницы...

Надо дисконт объявить. На полгода. До конца января...

Ещё забыл сказать, что в интернете вы меня найдете только здесь, а в жизни вы вообще меня нигде не найдете. Шанс 1 на 8 000 000 000!!!!

Пойду спать... Хоть во сне с кем-то нацелуюсь...!

----------


## Morpho

Ваня, я что-то сомневаюсь, что прямо уж кучи сообщений кому-то присылают. Если тебе кто-то говорит подобное, то знай – этот человек лукавит. А уж почему он это делает, вопрос другой. 
Но у тебя точно есть шанс. В отличие от меня. Я, мало того, что долго не могу вести страницу в соцсетях (удаляю постоянно), не говоря уже о СЗ, где я зарегистрировалась всего один раз и через двое суток в ужасе удалилась. Хз, почему в ужасе, но наплыв странных личностей в первые полчаса меня испугал до коликов. Но я не была бы собой, если бы не успела там вляпаться. В типа отношения… Это как бы полтора года бесконечных звонков и писем от него, и всего пять-шесть (кажется) согласий на встречу с моей стороны. Недавно был послан, теперь молчит второю неделю, надеюсь, что это навсегда. И знаешь, не то, чтобы я не хотела, чтобы кто-то был рядом, совсем нет. Я бы хотела. Как мне кажется. Но для этого надо что-то делать. Как говорится, если хочешь выиграть в лотерею, то для начала хотя бы купи лотерейный билет. Так вот с "покупкой билета" у меня большие проблемы. То есть, у меня нет желания регистрироваться на СЗ, каждый день там с кем-то общаться, ходить на встречи, буквально разгребая авгиевы конюшни, чтобы найти один-единственный брильянт. Ну не стОит оно того. И я решила довериться судьбе). А это значит, что вероятность равна 5%). Но надо признаться, меня это не очень сильно беспокоит. А это снижает вероятность до 0,001%) Вот такие дела. :Smile:

----------


## lsnaya_nimfa

> От несчастной разведенной IT-шницы...


 Как пренебрежительно.... С такими отзывами о девушках вряд ли что-то путное выйдет...

----------


## Ваня :)

Morpho. Девчатам приходит очень много сообщений. Я это знаю по общению с некоторыми из них. Типам с такими темами тоже приходят сообщения. Это видно по реакции на эти темы. И Cuttus, кажется рассказывал. Если я ничего не путаю.

Кроме того, на форуме есть категория пользователей, которые не пишут ничего на форуме, но пишут девчатам в личку. Это я знаю по общению с девушкой из темы про "человека на грани суицида в Киеве". Я с ней виделся несколько раз. Это она, кстати, говорила на другом форуме, что я классный...  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Но, понимаешь ли, я мальчик, а она, блин, лесбиянка...  :Frown:  А мне она говорила, что ей много сообщений прислали. И что я, мол, самый адекватный из всех. Во что мне очень сложно поверить. Потому что, если я самый адекватный, то кто ж там другие...???? )

lsnaya_nimfa. Вы подумали, что я использовал слово "несчастная" в смысле "ущербная"? ) Неа... Я использовал его буквально. Она была несчастной. Кажется, сейчас уже все прошло - она ходит к психотерапевту. ... Моя проблема как раз в том, что к девчатам, которые мне нравились, я относился, как к одуванчикам... :/ Я об этом много рассказывал в дневниках, которые я регулярно удаляю. )

-----

А если...???? А что если у меня, например, были бы $100 000? Или $40 000? Или $80 000? Или $120 000? Не важно... Например, $100 000. На $100 000 можно жить 5-6 лет, как типчик, на которого согласятся большинство девчат (в материальном плане). Вот познакомится с обычной девушкой. Как, например, девушки кассиры из моего супермаркета. И не признаваться, что я псих-самоубийца. Встречаться с ней, фильмы смотреть, гулять, ездить куда-то. А потом, когда деньги закончаться - бац - и самоубиться. ) Будет норм.? Конечно, это, наверное, не самый лучший план. Но это вынужденно. Ведь никто не хочет иметь дело с психом-самоубийцей... (

-----

Wristcutters. A Love Story )

----------


## Morpho

> Девчатам приходит очень много сообщений. Я это знаю по общению с некоторыми из них. Типам с такими темами тоже приходят сообщения. Это видно по реакции на эти темы. И Cuttus, кажется рассказывал. Если я ничего не путаю.


 Мне это напоминает анекдот, когда 80-летний старик приходит к врачу с жалобой на эректильную дисфункцию, и сетует на то, что у его соседа такого же возраста с этим делом всё норм. На вопрос врача "откуда он знает про соседа?", пациент ответил, что тот сам ему говорил. "Ну и вы говорите" - сказал ему врач. 
Но, не буду спорить, может, оно и так. 
И если так, то, думаю, что пишут в основном тем, кто слезливей себя подаст. Некоторые, знаешь, любят жалеть других. Не проявлять сострадание, а именно жалеть. Нужно видеть в этом разницу.  А некоторые конкретно ищут жертву (это о тех, кто здесь ничего не пишет, но ждёт, а потом при появлении нового персонажа пишут в личку).
А ты в шутливой форме пишешь, притом с запросами ещё теми). К тебе боятся подступиться).

----------


## Ваня :)

Ага... Я когда смотрю, что смотрят "гости" на сайте. Там все так печально. Аж неудобно становится, что я такой кривляка...




> К тебе боятся подступиться).


 Ой, не знаю... Я же умоляю: кто-нибудь, попробуйте подступиться ко мне!!!! Желательно, из моего региона (потому что отношения на расстоянии с моими сроками и в моем положении теперь безперспективны). И, желательно, с сколь-нибудь целомудренной историей жизни. Это же не может быть проблемой. Я же сам такой. А ещё у меня нет друзей и я ни с кем не общаюсь, кроме как пишу всякую фигню на этом сайте. Поэтому мне нужна девушка, которая тоже ни с кем не общается и у которой никого нет. Не личность с кучей творческих идей и друзей. Это не из-за ревности к миру. Просто я хочу, чтоб она была такой, как я. Чтоб мы были лучшими друзьями. И не на один месяц. Желательно, не совсем зануда. Но это можно. Можно компенсировать. Я тоже - не фейерверк эмоций. Говорят, что праздники со мной ужасные. Потому что праздник для меня - это слопать что-то вкусное, немного классного алкоголя, посмотреть что-то или поиграть во что-то и лежать на полу с воображаемой подружкой и о чём-то разговаривать...

-----

Daft Punk's Electroma )

----------


## Morpho

Ой, Вань… Ну, я же говорю, у тебя запросы. Ты умоляешь, но с условиями. Твои сладкие песни заканчиваются ровно там, где начинается твоя территория. Это как писать на зону, с оговоркой "из мест лишения свободы прошу не беспокоиться". Вот они и не беспокоятся.

----------


## Traumerei

Электрома невероятный фильм, жаль только один раз смотреть можно...

----------


## Ваня :)

Не, короче... Все фигня и лажа... Сейчас уже ничего не получится... Зачем мне надкушенный фрукт? ) Зачем тратить время? Подружку нужно было искать в 20. Что я, собственно, и делал, но ставка, блин, не сработала... Сейчас бессмысленно... С одной стороны...

А с другой, неужели на Земле нет похожей на меня девушки, с таким же мировоззрением и тем, что случилось? И где ей при этом оказаться, как не здесь...????

Короче, вообще незачем тянуть время. Надо быстрей собирать денюжку, решать дела и самоубиваться!!!!

И, Кришна упаси, чтобы меня кто-то называл своим МЧ... Бррр... 

----

Crystal Castles - Crimewave )

----------


## Yarl_Janny

Приветик, Ваня :Embarrassment:  классный план) и совсем не похоже на манипуляции

----------


## Yarl_Janny

Есть желающие бухнуть о_О? стопроцентное лечение всех проблем) на какое-то время

----------


## Ваня :)

888888) Привет, Yarl_Janny!!!! ) Будем встречаться, отправимся в путешествие, а потом самоубьемся???? )

----------


## Yarl_Janny

Ну погнали)

----------


## Yarl_Janny

Ты вообще почему не на работе? А бабло кто зарабатывать будет?  :Wink:

----------


## Yarl_Janny

Придешь домой - свари мне пельмешек) и выбери фильм

----------


## Morpho

> Ты вообще почему не на работе? А бабло кто зарабатывать будет?


 Ты, вероятно. Ваня прахом бытия подошв не оскверняет :Smile: 
А про пельмени забудь. Или ты хочешь сказать, что предпочитаешь мясо бедных животных вегетарианской пиСЧе? :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Yarl_Janny очеь похожа на  придурошного Ремарка.  :Smile:

----------


## Yarl_Janny

)))

----------


## Ваня :)

Мы с Yarl_Janny времени не теряли и кота за хвост не тянули. Сразу выяснили все интиресности. ) Небеса против нашего союза. ) Начиная от расстояния и заканчивая в различиях в мировоззрении, вызванных условиями, обстоятельствами и воспитанием. Как то соотношение восприятия значения слов "встречаться" и "чисто потрахаться". ) Но зато Yarl_Janny мне фильмец подкинула забавный. ) Про "групповое самоубийство". ) "Ребятишки приехали и самоубиваються на свежем воздухе". ) Спасибки.  :Smile: 

Так что лот остаётся на аукционе... ) И страдания продолжаются... 8/

-----

Вопрос тоже остаётся... Как соблазнить суицидницу? И где ее до этого найти???? 8/

-----

Кого я сегодня на форуме увидел!!!! jeri, привет!  :Smile: 

Эх, с jeri у меня тоже нет шансов. Я не в ее вкусе. Проигрываю конкуренцию по всем фронтам...

А знаете, ведь тут была девушка (ее уже нет в живых), которая, по слухам, соответствовала большинству моих критериев. Но у нее своя любовь была. И ничто ей не нужно было больше...

-----

Проснулся в жуткой тоске...  :Frown:  Единственная цель сейчас связаться с девушкой из "вопросика". Сделаю это осенью. Чтобы атмосферно. А потом куда-то уехать и не быть тряпкой...

-----

Так что пострадаем под Million Dead - I Am The Party )

----------


## Morpho

> Единственная цель сейчас связаться с девушкой из "вопросика". Сделаю это осенью. Чтобы атмосферно. А потом куда-то уехать и не быть тряпкой...


 У тебя в стране сейчас столько возможностей для реализации "чтобы атмосферно" и чтобы "не быть тряпкой"… Зачем куда-то ехать? Если бы я сейчас жила в Украине и мне было бы столько же лет, сколько тебе сейчас, то я бы не выбирала, где мне находиться, ответ был бы очевиден – на войне. Хотя, мне было меньше, чем тебе сейчас, когда я там и находилась… А если бы я видела, как враг грязными сапогами топчет мою землю, убивает моих соотечественников, если бы слышала, как российские зомби называют своих близких родственников, живущих в Украине, "нацистами", то месть стала бы единственным смыслом моего существования. И если уж умереть, то не просто так, не напрасно.

----------


## Ваня :)

Прикинь? Мама почти тоже самое говорит. Только у нее акцент не на мести а на том, что будет тебе все бесплатно.

Я не против. Только меня не берут. Сейчас такой поток желающих... Все забито. Нужны только определенные специальности (связисты, операторы беспилотников). Пока я в третьей волне мобилизации. Сейчас вторая все закрывает с запасом.

Хотя, признаюсь, мне не хотелось бы чтобы мне руки или ноги оторвало. Особенно руки.

Я готов почти на любой авантюрный проект. Только кто ж мне его доверит?

-----

Daft Punk - Veridis Quo

----------


## Morpho

> Нужны только определенные специальности (связисты, операторы беспилотников). Пока я в третьей волне мобилизации. Сейчас вторая все закрывает с запасом.


 Я была по должности старшим механиком засекреченной связи. И ранее я не имела к специальности "связист" никакого отношения. Меня всему обучали на месте. В боевой остановке так и происходит, были бы желающие. Но ты говоришь, что многие хотят попасть на фронт? Я слышала, что, напротив, многие делают всё возможное, чтобы избежать мобилизации. У нас на работе у некоторых сотрудников есть родственники в Украине. Так вот они все (родственники) рванули в Польшу. И мужчины в том числе. Действительно ли у вас сейчас патриотизм на подъёме? Не такой, чтобы посты в интернете писать, а такой, чтобы реально в строю быть? Я почему спрашиваю. Ваши собирались в августе в контрнаступление идти, и что-то до сих пор тишина. Может, людей не хватает? Или техники? Западные "партнёры", конечно, те ещё партнёры… Особенно Макрон. Каким-то МОкроном оказался. Разочарована.

----------


## Morpho

> Мама почти тоже самое говорит. Только у нее акцент не на мести а на том, что будет тебе все бесплатно.


 Она прибегает к простой мотивации, а я говорю о высшей цели. 
У генерала Лебедя есть на этот счёт меткое высказывание:
"Самые замечательные солдаты получаются из людей, которые, уходя из дома с утра, даже не помышляли о войне, а вечером, вернувшись, нашли на месте собственного дома воронку, в которой испарились жена, дети и родители. И вот это уже не человек, а волк, который будет рвать столько, сколько будет жить, а жить он будет долго, ибо он не ценит собственную жизнь: она ему не нужна, ему не нужны деньги, ему не нужны ордена, ему вообще ничего не надо. У него есть только одно — месть. Именно поэтому он будет жить долго. Жизнь ему будет в тягость, но он будет жить."

----------


## Ваня :)

> Нужны только определенные специальности (связисты, операторы беспилотников).


 Их выдергивают точечно. У кого уже есть или подходящее образование или минимальная подготовка.

Мой брат двоюродный тоже в Канаду смылся. И, очевидно, для этого он дал взятку то ли на таможне, то ли справку какую-то подделал. Мне после этого в Канаду перехотелось...

Что же касается меня, я же не в восторге от своей страны. Я не про Украину, как явление, а про нынешнюю Украину, как государство. И будучи нормальным, своего будущего здесь бы не видел. Из-за тех 60-70%, о которых ты говорила. Малороссов. Но в данном случае речь не о коррумпированости и других прелестях украинского менталитета. Я был бы крайне мотивированным "жечь русню".

Но факт остаётся. Когда приходишь в военкомат (я это делал вначале, мои знакомые некоторые делают до сих пор регулярно, третьи в теробороне, как бы являются потенциальным резервом, но тоже пока ничего не делают), тебе говорят, что сейчас все укомплектовано, берут номер телефона, что-то куда-то заносят и говорят, в случае необходимости ждите звонка. Звонка ждём до сих пор.

Мотивированных людей выше крыши. Но многие из тех, кто уже в составе только проходят обучение... Жалуются, что для широкого наступления не хватает техники. Но это не должно быть наступление, типа российского "блиц-крига" в начале. Сейчас режут логистику. Для перекрытия поставок под Херсон. В Крыму, каждый день курят в нескольких местах. У вас это освещается как-то? Ато наши zюzики все чего-то замолчали и куда-то пропали. Remarque, jozh, tempo... Не думаю, что их излечение от веритофобии позволяет воспринимать эту информацию....Аж скучно без них...

Ещё такой интиресный момент. Какое-то время назад всяким хулиганам за административные нарушения в качестве наказания начали выдавать повестки. И именно те, кто мотивирован, были жутко против такой практики, говоря, что всякие дибилы им в составе не нужны.

Кроме того, в Украине очень сильное волонтёрское движение среди активной проукраинской-проевропейской прослойки.

-----

Но я всё-таки перед самоубийством все же хотел бы побывать в Исландии или той же Норвегии...

-----

Перевод украинского гимна на английский в исполнении Patti Smith (кто знает, кто это) + Евген Гудзь )

----------


## Morpho

> Но факт остаётся. Когда приходишь в военкомат (я это делал вначале, мои знакомые некоторые делают до сих пор регулярно, третьи в теробороне, как бы являются потенциальным резервом, но тоже пока ничего не делают), тебе говорят, что сейчас все укомплектовано, берут номер телефона, что-то куда-то заносят и говорят, в случае необходимости ждите звонка. Звонка ждём до сих пор.


 А у нас всё наоборот. Пытаются зазвать всеми доступными способами – реклама на общественном транспорте, на щитах, остановках. Милости просим сдохнуть в Украине. Зарплата 200 тыс. Почувствуйте себя лакшери. Хотя бы мысленно, ибо воспользоваться этим у вас вряд ли появится возможность. 



> Жалуются, что для широкого наступления не хватает техники


 Да, есть такие проблемы, я знаю. Особенно на Западе тянут с поставками. Обещать – обещают, и дают, но не так быстро, как этого требует ситуация. А некоторые любители телефонных разговоров с Путиным (не будем называть имена) отказались дать танки. А они сейчас нужны. И Хаймерсов нужно далеко не 20. 120 – вот тогда можно в корне изменить ход событий.  И знаешь, о чём я думаю в этой связи… Это как в анекдоте: 
-Роза Марковна и шо вы скажете за этот спектакль?
- Ой, лучше б я на эти деньги халвы купила!
Я разочаровалась в помощи Европы. Если бы они хотели победы Украины – эта победа была бы у вас в кармане. Вы выиграете ровно насколько, насколько вам позволит Европа и США. Причём США настроены более конструктивно, по вполне понятным причинам – независимость от российских энергетических ресурсов. 



> В Крыму, каждый день курят в нескольких местах. В Крыму, каждый день курят в нескольких местах. У вас это освещается как-то?


 Признаться, я не читаю российских газет. Но могу с уверенностью сказать, что правду они не напишут. Про первые взрывы в Саки зетеры (у меня на работе) вроде пищали, что это самовозгорание, и ничего страшного. Так им сообщили. Ну, понятно, что тем, у кого отсутствует критическое мышление, обычно сообщают, как правильно думать. И они прилежно придерживаются инструкций. 



> И именно те, кто мотивирован, были жутко против такой практики, говоря, что всякие дибилы им в составе не нужны.


 А у нас по зонам скачут, рецидивистов вербуют. Ждите, скоро эта свора в новом составе к вам прибудет. Одно успокаивает – в военном деле они профаны, быстро сдохнут.  



> Но я всё-таки перед самоубийством все же хотел бы побывать в Исландии или той же Норвегии...


 Я была в Исландии, а в Норвегии – нет. Как-то посмотрела фильм "Охотники на троллей". Прониклась. Мечтаю увидеть собственными глазами. :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Сны, конечно, страшная сила! В последнем растопил сердца сразу двух лесбиянок. Правда, любовь в последних была платонической, и в конце сна меня теперь всегда оставляют.  Ты, типа, классный, Ваня, но... 

Если не скрывать за дурачеством чувства, просыпаюсь в крайне подавленном состоянии...  И хоть "плач не дал ещё никому свободы", объективно у меня ничего уже не может быть. С этим осознанием и просыпаюсь. Следующая мысль - самоубийство.

-----

И кто же таки мог бы быть моей подружкой? Строгая американская католичка. Японочка-хикикомори. Аутентичная украиночка (не та, которой Достоевским по голове треснули). )

С 30-го, надеюсь, буду снова таблеточки принимать...

-----

)

----------


## Ваня :)

Итак. Проведем инвентаризацию. Есть три обьекта.

Объект #1. Соседка #1. Она старше меня. Не знаю на сколько. Наверное, ей лет 40. Но выглядит она классно. Прилично. ) И что самое странное, вы же знаете, меня как током отталкивает все это... Как представлю, что у них за эти 40 лет было... А тут почему-то нет. Почему-то все не так... Кажется, она ни с кем не встречается. Я только помню, что к ней когда-то приезжал какой-то тип на БМВ. И хоть БМВ у меня нет, она относится ко мне, кажется, неплохо... К тому же, у нас двор реконструировали и БМВ парковать уже негде. Я с ней познакомился, когда, выйдя на балкон, увидел на балконе в другом крыле моего подъезда двух симпатичных девчат-хохотушек. Я вычислил расположение квартиры, узнал ее номер, узнал по базе телефонов номер телефона этой квартиры и позвонил. Я тогда был под влиянием западной культуры и спросил, не поможет ли она мне девственность потерять? А что? Милый повод для знакомства. Или это был не повод. Но такой вопрос звучал. Мы начали приятельские отношения.

План такой... У меня есть время перед вызовом лифта и время поездки до 4-го этажа. "Привет!" "Привет!" То, это... "А ты сейчас с кем-то встречаешься?" Она такая: "Нет! А ты?" Я такой: "Нет!" А она: "Почему????" А я: "Длинная история... Вот будет у нас время пообщаться, может, расскажу..." И тут - момент истины. Если есть намек на заинтересованность, напроситься в гости. )

Объект #2. Соседка #2. Лапочка. Лапочка-лапочка. Лапочка-лапочка-лапочка. ) И к тому же, единственный раз, когда мы с ней разговаривали, она разговаривала со мной... на украинском. 8) Она единственная 20-60, кто разговаривает, по крайней мере, со мной в моем подъезде на украинском! Какой там в подъезде - в доме! Какой-там в доме - на микрорайоне! Или даже на районе (не знаю, где проходят границы района)... Что я о ней знаю? Кажется, она снимает квартиру. Кажется, с подружкой. Не видел ее в компании какого-то ужасного, жуткого, мерзкого типа. Хотя, я редко ее вижу. А сейчас вообще давно не видел...

План такой... У меня есть время вызова лифта и время поездки до 6-го этажа... Нужно о чем-то поговорить... О ласточках? Залетают ли ей в окно ласточки? И... Как к ней напроситься что-то починить? Если она живёт с подружкой, им же надо что-то починить? Хотя, с моим счастьем, она может оказаться лесбиянкой...

Объект #3. Девушка на качелях. Я когда путешествую в супермаркет, часто вижу девушку на качелях... Ну, то есть не часто. Но если взять во внимание, что я путешествую только в супермаркет, то количество раз, когда я ее вижу превращается в "часто". Она там всегда одна. Но я не могу рассмотреть лицо. Я пытаюсь это сделать, когда прохожу недалеко от нее, но так, чтобы не "втыкать". И не могу. Лицо постоянно закрывают чёрно-белые волосы. И, ещё, кажется она в солнцезащитных очках бывает... Или мне это приснилось? 

Но как я с ней познакомлюсь? Что, подойду и скажу: "А вы случайно не вегетарианка-самоубийца?"???? Нужна какая-то случайность... Чтобы она несла чего-то много, и оно у нее все рассыпалось... И я вызвался помочь собрать... Или... Ёжик? Я как-то раз шел (угадайте откуда) и увидел девушку, которая стояла посреди дороги возле ёжика. Я спросил: "Что, ёжика мучаете????" Мы перенесли его на траву и он убежал... Девушке это так понравилось...! Она даже вскрикнула что-то типа: "Смотрите! Он убегает!!!!  :Smile: "

После ёжика, наверное, конечно, не получится сразу на прогулку пригласить... Но мы были бы уже знакомы. И при встрече можно было бы сказать "Привет!" А потом при какой-то встрече (третьей, например) и спросить: "А Вы не вегетарианка?" )

Мне ёжика купить????

-----

В общем, кто читает и колеблется, решайтесь же быстрее! Ато встречу завтра или послезавтра какой-то объект...! И план сработает...! Накроется ваше суицидальное счастье!!!! )

-----

Gogol Bordello - My Companjera )




-----

Кажется, мне пора менять подпись на что-то меланхолическо-звездное... )

-----

----------


## Ваня :)

Блин! Дурак я, дурак! Надо ж было в название темы хоть название города вставить. Если есть название города, хоть ты кто, посмотришь тему. Интиресно же! Ато так смотришь, думаешь: "Опять какой-то... штрих... Из Екатеринбурга... Где вы были 8 лет?"

И убрать нафиг возраст из анкеты! Я тут недавно эпизод из како-го то сериала смотрел. Там девушка очень за собой следила - витаминки всякие принимала и т.д. Ей, типа, было 44, а выглядела на 29, как думал ее друг. А мне и принимать ничего не надо. Поставить 28-29 и не признаваться, правда это или нет. Или вообще возраст ума поставить - 24!

-----

После публикации сообщения в ритуал входит клацнуть на находящихся на форуме. Смотрю, кто-то регистрируется. Думаю, вот она - любовь! Девушка быстренько регистрируется, чтоб не упустить! Сижу, планирую счастливое самоубийство. ) А фиг там! Какой-то приколист нажал на кнопочку регистрация и смылся!

Или вижу новый зарегистрированный девчачий ник. Думаю: "Вот она! Подружка!" Захожу на форум. Новых личных сообщений нет! Нет???? Как нет???? Захожу в свой профиль, смотрю... Она даже профиль мой не смотрела!!!! Зачем же ты тогда вообще регистрировалась???? )

-----

А редкие девчата на сайте! Беда с ними! Все в кого-то безответно влюблены, и ничто им больше не надо! Ну, мне тож не надо быть пластырем....

-----

В анкетах на разных сайтах знакомств: Разведённая, двое детей, ищу состоявшегося человека, который знает, чего хочет от жизни! ... Не, ну, для жизни, конечно, наверное так и надо... А где вы видели, чтобы искали лузера? Я вот ищу девушку-лузера! Ну, где вы ещё такое встретите???? ) Но только не вечно обдолбанную наркоманку... А милую такую, хорошую девушку лузера... ) Хотя... Насчёт наркоманки... Я задумался... 8)

-----

ПризнАюсь... Мне, кажется, удалось выполнить ритуал... ) Где-то неделю назад. ) Поэтому жду осени... Пишите в личку.  :Smile: 

-----

The Road Within )

Трейлер...




Фильм...

----------


## dassshunka

ваня давай знакомиться

----------

